
Buying (not licensing) my [Cory Doctorow's] ebooks - samizdis
https://pluralistic.net/2020/07/03/monument-toppling-season/#books
======
samizdis
> Audible controls 90%+ of the audiobook market, and audiobooks presently
> account for about the same number of sales as hardcovers. That's an entire
> universe of literature that is under total control of a monopolist.

